
Covid-19 Measures Have All but Wiped Out the Flu in the Southern Hemisphere - arto
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-19-measures-have-all-but-wiped-out-the-flu-in-the-southern-hemisphere-11595440682
======
lmilcin
And it is actually very unsettling, especially if the same happens in northern
hemisphere.

Let's face it, it is improbable that flu will actually be wiped out. There
will always be some population somewhere that will keep it alive.

Now we have huge population that is not renewing immunity to flu virus. This
is going to be another complicating factor when lifting restrictions.

------
giardini
Perhaps influenza cases are being incorrectly counted as Covid-19 cases?

